# Unknown Sp. of Limnophila



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Does anyone recognize this plant? We only know that it probably belongs to the genus of Limnophila, judging from its submerged leaves.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like a form of L. aromatica to me.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I am glad to hear your voice about this plant, In Taiwan we got two types(or forms?) of L.aromatica before, one is growing white flowers (distributed in the northern part of this island) and another mostly found in the southern is growing pink flowers. As I know the former one is given a new scientific name recently, while the pink one remains the same. Both of them look more like the plant shown in this page 
http://www-ang.kfunigraz.ac.at/~katzer/engl/generic_frame.html?Limn_aro.html
, so I feel hard to believe that the plant post in your plant finder http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/plant_data/details.php?id=98 is belonging to the same species. Would you please explain this for me?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I believe there is a little blurb at the bottom of the plant finder's description that attempts to clarify the nomenclature conundrum with Limnophila aromatic(a/oides).

I wrote that particular description, and it is my opinion that the plant in the photograph is not L. aromatica but L. aromaticoides. Not many agree with me and would like to lump the two together; but the point is that L. aromaticoides was described and _some_ plant must match its description.


----------

